# Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam



## Shona (23. April 2014)

*Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*

Nach fast 3 Jahren hat Ubisoft heute endlich den aktuellsten und letzten Patch für Anno 1404 & Anno 1404 Venedig auf Steam gebracht und es somit auch wieder zurück in den Steam Store geschafft.

Anno 1404 (9,99)
Anno 1404 Venedig (9,99€)
Anno 1404 Gold (14,99€)

*
Rückblende:*

Im Jahr 2010 wurde Anno 1404 + Anno 1404 Venedig aus dem Steam Store von Valve entfernt (Kaufbutton entfernt) weil Ubisoft gegen den Vertrag verstoßen hat und sich weigerte den letzten Patch für die Spiele auf Steam zu veröffentlichen. Laut dem Vertrag der nämlich zwischen den Publisher und Valve besteht müssen die Spiele auf Steam immer den letzten und aktuellsten Patch haben sonst werden sie vom Store entfernt bzw. der Verkauf wird unterbunden.

Ubisoft wollte damals den Patch aber nicht auf Steam veröffentlichen, leider kennt den Grund dafür auch nur Ubisoft, und somit musste man sich mit einem manuellen Patch helfen weil man sonst nicht online Spielen konnte bzw. mit keinem der die Retail oder Gold Version hatte.

*------------------------------------------------

Meinung*:

Vielen Dank Ubisoft, nur leider ein wenig spät zumindest für alle die seit 3 Jahren darauf warten und ansich das Patch haben...Nun darf ich insgesamt 5GB laden (beide Spiele komplette) wegen insgesamt ~300MB den soviel hat der manuelle Patch und der funktioniert ganz gut...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (23. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*

Habe mich schon immer gewundert, warum man das nicht kaufen konnte.


Danke für die Info^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*

Bis auf Anno 2070 bin ich im Besitz aller Ausgaben auf dem Datenträger von daher berührt mich die Info nicht sonderlich ( außer ich wäre zu Faul um die Datenträger einzulegen ).
*Anno 2010 wurde Anno 1404... *, so hätte es interessanter geklungen


----------



## Atma (23. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*

Brauch die Version auf Steam eigentlich UPlay?


----------



## PunkPuster (23. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*

Immer noch viel zu viel...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*



PunkPuster schrieb:


> Immer noch viel zu viel...



... Zwingt dich ja keiner zum Kauf. (Und falls doch: Anzeigen und das Geld zurück holen.)
Umsonst ist der Tod - und der kostet trotzdem noch das Leben.


----------



## Bandicoot (23. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*

Schade alle Teile schon Komplett, äääh wie sieht es denn mit einem Neuen Anno aus? Wie die Serie zeigt kommt ja immer nur eine Erweiterung pro Teil. Und Anno Online, nein Danke.


----------



## Shona (23. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*



Atma schrieb:


> Brauch die Version auf Steam eigentlich UPlay?


 
Anno 1404 brauchte  noch nie uplay,  dafür nutzt es Tages oder wie der Müll heisst


----------



## Atma (23. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*



Shona schrieb:


> Anno 1404 brauchte  noch nie uplay,  dafür nutzt es Tages oder wie der Müll heisst


Ich weiß, dass 1404 nie eine UPlay Bindung hatte, aber man weiß ja nie was sich Ubi bei so einem späten Steam-Release nicht alles einfallen lässt.


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*

Tages, was anderes scheint da nicht zu sein.


----------



## Shona (23. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*



Atma schrieb:


> man weiß ja nie was sich Ubi bei so einem späten Steam-Release nicht alles einfallen lässt.


 Es ist ja kein richtiger release ^^ sondern nur ein 3 jahre altes update des spiels das ubi erlaubt das spiel wieder auf steam zu verkaufen

ich glaube auch das gut 90% der steam user bis zum ersten sale des spiels nichtmal mitbekomme das man es wieder kaufen kann  es gibt nämlich keine news oder  sonst  was dazu auf steam


----------



## alm0st (24. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*

Wird heute Abend gleich geordert nachdem mir die Disc Version verloren gegangen ist


----------



## shadie (24. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*



PunkPuster schrieb:


> Immer noch viel zu viel...



15 € für ein Spiel + großes Addon welches viele Stunden motivieren kann sind zu viel?
Aha da finde ich die 3 Stunden die mich ein COD oder BF motivieren und der Preis von 60 € aber wesentlich schlimmer.


Juhu eventuell kann ich ja jetzt mit dem Key beide Spiele bei Steam aktivieren und muss Sie nicht als steamfremdes Spiel einbinden 
Mal schauen


----------



## marvinj (24. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*

Hab das auch noch irgendwo 
Allerdings wart ich nun auf nen Sale ab und kaufs mir dann auf Steam 
Savegames rein und fertig is^^


----------



## sfc (24. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*

Das mit den Patches ist bei Ubisoft aber auch immer ein Aufwand. Wenn man ein Spiel frisch aus Uplay lädt, ist das nicht mal die aktuellste Version und es kommen vor dem Spielstart erst Patchaufforderungen. Den muss man dann noch manuell installieren, wenn er fertig geladen ist. Bekloppterweise ist das dann nicht mal der neueste Patch, sondern man muss, wenn man Pech hat, erst mal ein paar Spielstarts hintereinander welche runterladen. Uplay ist der letzte Müll. Kauft euch die Sachen lieber immer schön über Steam, auch wenn man dann doppelt DRM hat. Valve hält das wenigstens aktuell. Ich habe leider ein paar Keys für Uplay geschenkt bekommen, die sich auch nur da freischalten lassen. Kann man sich wirklich nur drüber ärgern.


----------



## Shona (24. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*



shadie schrieb:


> Juhu eventuell kann ich ja jetzt mit dem Key beide Spiele bei Steam aktivieren und muss Sie nicht als steamfremdes Spiel einbinden
> Mal schauen


Das ist und wird auch nie möglich sein, da das Spiel kein Steamworks nutzt und somit auch keine Steam Authentifizierung.

Es gehen nur diese "Retail / Digital CD Keys" Spiele und diese "Upcoming games" wenn sie einen Haken bei "Retail Disk" haben


----------



## plaGGy (24. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*

Meine Güte, was habe ich das alte 1602 gesuchtet damals...

Und direkt nachem Abi abends das Anno 1503 zusammen mit ner Packung Snickers beim Rewe (als die noch Software-Pyramiden hatten ) aufgeschnappt und ebenfalls die neue Freiheit gefeiert 


Wobei vom Gesamtpaket 1404 schon das beste war. mit Venedig zusammen und dem Orient wars einfach ein Paradies für Städtebauer. Gefehlt hatte mir nur eine Möglichkeit zumindest ne Handvoll Gebäude auf verschneiten Inseln zu bauen, das fand ich in 1503 eigentlich richtig cool.
Dennoch eine tolle Spielereihe, mit der man Tage verbringen konnte, wenn man den die Zeit dazu hatte.

Das 2070 konnte mich jedoch vom Setting her nicht überzeugen. Anno ist nach den jahren mit 1503 und 1602 einfach nicht die Zukunft, sondern die Vergangenheit


----------



## qwerkop23 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*

meine aktuelle version von anno 1404 venedig ist v2.01.5010.
gibts eine neuere und habe ich es richtig verstanden das ich sie nur über steam laden kann?
kann ich anno steam hinzufügen und lade den patch oder muß ich das komplette spiel laden?


----------



## Shona (25. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*



qwerkop23 schrieb:


> meine aktuelle version von anno 1404 venedig ist v2.01.5010.
> gibts eine neuere und habe ich es richtig verstanden das ich sie nur über steam laden kann?
> kann ich anno steam hinzufügen und lade den patch oder muß ich das komplette spiel laden?


Du hassr die aktuellste Version, es ein wenig falsch  verstanden & wahrscheinlich die Retail (DVD Version). 

Das Spiel wurde nur auf Steam gepatched weil es nie den letzten Patch,  den du hast,  bekommen hatte. Es hat gut 3 Jahre gedauert bis Ubisoft diesen letzten Patch für die Steam Version veröffentlicht hat.


----------



## Negev (25. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*

Danke für die Info...!

Nunja wird Zeit das Anno 2070 mal günstiger wird. die Königsedition ist schon für 20-30€ zu haben. Bei Steam zahlt man noch immer 50€ fürs Spiel + Addon.

Der Preis für Anno 1404 ist aber voll in Ordnung.


----------



## Shona (25. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*



Negev schrieb:


> Nunja wird Zeit das Anno 2070 mal günstiger wird. die Königsedition ist schon für 20-30€ zu haben. Bei Steam zahlt man noch immer 50€ fürs Spiel + Addon.


 Am 20.02.2014 gab es die Complete Edition bei Steam für 12,49€  -> Anno 2070 Complete Edition <-
Das der Preis bei Steam dafür noch bei 50€ ist liegt an Ubisoft den die ändern den Preis nicht  aber keine Sorge das Spiel ist nichtmal 5€ Wert und ich hab es seit Release und bereute jeden Cent der 50€ die ich dafür bezahlt habe.


----------



## Da_Vid (25. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*



Negev schrieb:


> Nunja wird Zeit das Anno 2070 mal günstiger wird. die Königsedition ist schon für 20-30€ zu haben. Bei Steam zahlt man noch immer 50€ fürs Spiel + Addon..



War im letzten Steam Sale mit der Complete Edition um ~12€ und ohne Erweiterung um 7,49€ zu haben (Tag 8 des Wintersales laut meinem Kauf Verlauf XD)



Shona schrieb:


> Aaber keine Sorge das Spiel ist nichtmal 5€ Wert und ich hab es seit Release und bereute jeden Cent der 50€ die ich dafür bezahlt habe.



Also ich fands jetzt nicht so schlimm ^^ Mir gefiel das Zukunftssetting sogar etwas mehr als das Mittelalter Setting  War mal was anderes und nicht der x-te Aufguss


----------



## ReVan1199 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*



Shona schrieb:


> aber keine Sorge das Spiel ist nichtmal 5€ Wert und ich hab es seit Release und bereute jeden Cent der 50€ die ich dafür bezahlt habe.


 Naja ist halt Geschmackssache^^ Ich habe Anno2070 glaube schon 300h gespielt und finde es sehr gut


----------



## turbosnake (26. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*

Aber aus unbekannter und unautorisierter Quelle.
Dazu geht es hier um 1404.


----------



## Unfaced (28. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*

Ich hätte gern mal ein Anno 1900-2014


----------



## thomesen (28. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*

Ein Anno 1900 wird es leider niemals geben. Die Quersumme der Jahreszahl muss immer 9 sein.


----------



## Lexx (28. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*

Dann eben 1935-1953


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*

Da ist sie in beiden Fällen 18.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Da ist sie in beiden Fällen 18.



Mathematik ist ein Ar****, genauso wie seine Geschwister Physik und Chemie


----------



## Unfaced (29. April 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*

Dann eben ein Anno 1800-2007


----------



## Primer (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*

Danke für die Info, ich habe Venedig noch nicht und werde wohl gleich mal die 15€ in die CE investieren. Ist einfach ein tolles Spiel.

Gibt es eigentlich Gerüchte zur Fortsetzung der Serie?


----------



## Shona (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*



Primer schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Gerüchte zur Fortsetzung der Serie?


Nachdem 2070 ansich gescheitert ist*, glaube ich weniger daran das es noch eine Fortsetzung gibt aber man darf noch hoffen und wenn ich hoffen darf dann bitte kein Zukunftsmüll mehr sondern wieder zurück zu den Wurzeln xD
Im Angebot wären da also noch 1305, 1206, 1107, 1008 und 1800 also 5 weitere Spiele^^



*Sorry aber es ist das am wenigsten verkaufte Spiel in der Reihe

*Zahlen *(soweit es welche gibt)*:*

Die mit den höchsten Verkaufszahlen sind Anno 1602 und Anno 1503 mit angeblichen 2,5 Millionen Einheiten pro Spiel -> List of best-selling PC games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Anno 1404 hatte innerhalb von 10 Tagen über 100.000 Exemplare verkauft (Nur in DE) -> Anno 1404
Anno 1701 hat nach 14 Tagen über 200.000 Exemplare verkauft (Nur in  DE)->  Anno 1701: Erfolgsprinzip aus Deutschland - ComputerBase
Anno 2070 hat nach 14 Tagen gerade mal 64.000 mal verkauft (Nur in DE) -> Anno 2070

Witzig finde ich allerdings das Ubisoft selbst die komplette Anno Reihe mit gerade mal 5 Millionen verkauften Einheiten weltweit angibt -> https://www.ubisoftgroup.com/en-US/about_ubisoft/facts_and_figures.aspx
Kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben das sich die komplette Reihe mit 5 Spielen ingesamt nur 5 Millionen mal verkauft haben soll


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*



> Kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben das sich die komplette Reihe mit 5 Spielen ingesamt nur 5 Millionen mal verkauft haben soll





> Die mit den höchsten Verkaufszahlen sind Anno 1602 und Anno 1503 mit angeblichen 2,5 Millionen Einheiten pro Spiel


Da kann irgendwas nicht stimmen, da schon zwei Titel alleine auf 5 Mio kommen.


----------



## Shona (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Anno 1404 + Addon + Gold Version zurück auf Steam*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Da kann irgendwas nicht stimmen, da schon zwei Titel alleine auf 5 Mio kommen.


 Deswegen meinte ich ja das da etwas nicht stimmen kann^^


----------

